# AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard



## xarruso (15. August 2009)

*AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Hi Leute,
nach drei Jahren ist es jetzt eine Erneuerung meines Systems notwendig:

*AMD Phenom II 955 BE:*
Der Phenom II soll aufgrund seines guten Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnisses die Grundlage meines Systems bilden.
*EKL Alpenfön „Brocken“:*
Der „Brocken“ soll den 955 BE kühlen und auch OC-Reserven haben.
*MSI 790FX-GD70:*
Das MSI-Board hat sich wegen der besseren Ausstattung an Steckplätzen auf dem Mainboard (zb. Für mein altes Diskettenlaufwerk) gegen das Corsair III Formula von ASUS durchgesetzt.
*Sapphire HD 4890 Vapor-X:*
Ich habe bereits von den Problemen der Sapphire-Karte gehört aber die Leise Kühllösung, das gute P/L-Verhältnis und die brachiale Rechenleistung haben mich dennoch überzeugt. Hoffentlich wird meine Risikobereitschaft belohnt! 
*Corsair DDR3-1600:*
Ich habe mich für einen DDR3-1600 Speicher entschieden, weil er beim OC der CPU mehr Reserven bieten sollte als ein DDR3-1333er Modell und sogar etwas schneller ist. 
*Samsung Spinpoint 640GB:*
Ich denke, dass mir die 640GB locker reichen sollten.
*Scythe Kaza Server 5,25“:*
Nachdem ich von der Kaza Master gelesen hab war ich begeistert, die Server-Variante bietet zusätzlich noch einen Automatic sowie Semi-Automatik Modus. So hab ich mich dazu entschieden meinen PC mit einer Lüftersteuerung zu bereichern.
*Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower:*
Der Xigmatek Midgard ist derzeit laut PCGH das beste Gehäuse furs Geld, bietet viele Lüfterplätze und sogar Entkopplungen…
Zwischen dem Mainboardschlitten und der Gehäuse-Wand ist doch etwas Platz, oder?? Kann man da Kabel gut verlegen/verstecken? Liegen dem Gehäuse schon Adapter für mein Diskettenlaufwerk bei oder ist da Bastelarbeit gefragt?? 
*3x Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12M:*
Die Scythe-Lüfter sollten recht leise laufen und dabei angemessen kühlen.
Einer in der Front, einer im Heck und einer and der Seite bei der Grafikkarte
*Bequiet Straight Power 550W:*
Das Netzteil hab ich bereits daheim, sollte für die Neuanschaffung aber ausreichend dimensioniert sein.

Ebenfalls bestellen werde ich 4 Lüfterverlängerungskabel, und eine Arctic Coolinc MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste!
Einen DVD-Brenner von Benq hab ich noch daheim, der wird übernommen, genauso wie meine 
Diskettenlaufwerk-Cardreader-Combo.

Jetzt ist eure Meinung gefragt, ich freue mich auf eure Anregungen, Kommentare und konstruktive Kritik!

*Edit:* Die Obergrenze für den PC beträgt 850€!! Preise von alternate bzw. caseking!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Wieso unbedingt ein FX Board?
OC Rekorde kannst du damit machen, aber normaler Weise reicht auch ein einfachereres Board.


----------



## eVoX (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Genau, was willst du mit den 3!! restlichen PCIE Steckplätzen machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



eVoX schrieb:


> Genau, was willst du mit den 3!! restlichen PCIE Steckplätzen machen?


 
Quad CF.


----------



## eVoX (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Richtig, mit einer Graka.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Die GraKas von heute werden auch immer fetter.
Die sind schon Quad Slot breit.


----------



## eVoX (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ja, genau.


----------



## xarruso (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Was habt ihr denn gegen das MSI-Board?? 
Wieso stört es euch, dass die 3 PCIe Slots frei bleiben, ich kenne viele bei denen es auch so ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gegen das MSI-Board??
> Wieso stört es euch, dass die 3 PCIe Slots frei bleiben, ich kenne viele bei denen es auch so ist.


 
Es geht nur darum, dass du dir nicht einfach ein Board kaufen sollst, weil es fett aussieht.
Du solltest dir eins kaufen, was du tatsächlich ausnutzt. Das MSI wirst du nie ausnutzen.

Wenn du die Knete dafür ausgeben willst, kannst du das natürlich, keine Frage.


----------



## xarruso (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ja des stimmt eig auch, hab mir auch scho des 790GX-G65 angeschaut, aber des konnte mich nicht wirklich überzeugen, schon allein desswegen, weil ich min. 8 USB anschlussmöglichkeiten brauche und das mit dem 790GX-G65 das genau 8 hat mit denen vom Gehäuse...
Ebenso benötige ich 2 PS/2 Anschlüsse...ich war noch nie einer der viel von Adaptern gehalten hat...außerdem würde dann noch ein USB-Port drauf gehen...
Auch scheint es nicht so schnell zu sein wie der große Bruder.
Die Optik ist auch irgendwie "eigenwillig", was natürlich bei der Wahl nur 3.Rangig sein kann... 

Naja all diese Ungereimtheiten haben mich zum 790FX-GD70 umschwenken lassen  ... scheiß auf die ~30€^^


----------



## Kamino99 (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Wenn du nur eine Graka benutzen willst, reicht dir ein MA770T-UD3P. Damit kannst du auch sehr gut OC. Du hast auch genug USB-Ports.

Die Zusatzlüfter würde ich nicht gleich kaufen. Hab meinen neuen Rechner diese Woche abgeholt. Die Komponenten 

*Phenom II X4 955
MA770T-UD3P
EKL Groß Clockner
Sapphire HD4870 Toxic 1GB
4GB A-Data DDR3-1333, 1,5V
Xigmatek Midgard*

arbeiten hervorragend und vor allem sehr leise. Ich war erstaunt, wie leise der Rechner ist. Mach dir erst dein eigenes Bild, bevor du dein Geld verballerts.

Ich stimme den anderen zu, dass ein 790FX-GD70 völlig überzogen ist, wenn man etwas OC möchte, es sei denn, du möchtest OC-Rekorde aufstellen. Dein Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Wie findes du das Board?


----------



## Knexi (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



Kamino99 schrieb:


> Ich stimme den anderen zu, dass ein 790FX-GD70 völlig überzogen ist, wenn man etwas OC möchte, es sei denn, du möchtest OC-Rekorde aufstellen. Dein Geld.



Für oc Rekorde wäre das DFI LANparty DK 790FXB-M3H5, 790FX (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland geeigneter und günstiger, also kann das MSI eigentlich nur durch die unnötig vielfältige Austattung überzeugen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie findes du das Board?




Ich würde auch dieses Board wählen, falls du keine Rekorde brechen willst


----------



## xarruso (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Dake für eure Vorschläge!!
Leider unterstützen die von euch genannten Boards kein DDR3-1600. Ich weiß, dass das die Leistung nur gering steigert, aber ich will für die Zukunft gerüstet sein und da denke ich spielt DDR3-1600 eine größere Rolle als jetzt.
Zu Gigabyte kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Kumpel mit einem Gigabyte-Board arge Probleme hatte und ich hab mir daraufhin geschworen kein Gigabyte-Board zu holen (nachdem ich mir Schulstundenlang sein Geschimpfe angehört hab ). Trotzdem danke für den Tip, freut mich dass bei dir alles so gut läuft 
In Sachen OC muss da wohl ein falscher Eindruck entstanden sein (kA wiso)...ich bin gewillt die CPU bei bedarf jenseits der 3,6 GHz zu betreiben, und denke auch dass der "Brocken" das schafft...
Ich denke übrigens, dass der Preis für das Board in Relation zum Gesamtpreis des Systems passt 

Aber jetzt mal weg von dem Mainboard, wie findet ihr die restliche Konfig?? Wisst ihr scho was neues wegen dem Fehler der Sapphire HD4870 Vapor-X??


----------



## Knexi (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Dake für eure Vorschläge!!
> Leider unterstützen die von euch genannten Boards kein DDR3-1600. Ich weiß, dass das die Leistung nur gering steigert, aber ich will für die Zukunft gerüstet sein und da denke ich spielt DDR3-1600 eine größere Rolle als jetzt.



Bei AM3 Systemen sitzt der Speicherconroller in der CPU, d.h. der unterstütze Ram hängt nicht!!!!!!! vom Mainboard ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Dake für eure Vorschläge!!
> Leider unterstützen die von euch genannten Boards kein DDR3-1600. Ich weiß, dass das die Leistung nur gering steigert, aber ich will für die Zukunft gerüstet sein und da denke ich spielt DDR3-1600 eine größere Rolle als jetzt.


 
Ist völlig egal, was das Mainboard kann, die CPU kann nur 1333er Speicher sicher.
1600er geht zwar auch, wird aber offiziell nicht unterstützt, daher gibt es keine Garantie von AMD, dass 1600MHz Speicher tatsächlich schneller ist als 1333MHz RAM.
Daher empfehle ich 1333er RAM, alles andere ist weggeworfenes Geld.



xarruso schrieb:


> Zu Gigabyte kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Kumpel mit einem Gigabyte-Board arge Probleme hatte und ich hab mir daraufhin geschworen kein Gigabyte-Board zu holen (nachdem ich mir Schulstundenlang sein Geschimpfe angehört hab ). Trotzdem danke für den Tip, freut mich dass bei dir alles so gut läuft


 
Ich bin auch kein Fan von Gigabyte... 
Ich würde eins der neuen Asus Boards mit 785G Chipsatz empfehlen, das EVO zum Beispiel.
Du kannst es ja mal anschauen.
KLICK oder KLACK



xarruso schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal weg von dem Mainboard, wie findet ihr die restliche Konfig?? Wisst ihr scho was neues wegen dem Fehler der Sapphire HD4870 Vapor-X??


 
Kauf dir eine GTX 275, alles andere ist entweder zu teuer oder nicht gut genug.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Hat jemand scho einen Test vom ASUS M4A79XTD EVO gefunden, kann auch englisch sein (vllt. isses bei denen ja scho aufm Markt), ich find nämlich grad keinen...
Des Board solll am 19. raus kommen oder, noch soo lange warten...

*Edit:* 
Was haltet ihr eig. vom Asus M4A78T-E?? Hab in der PCGH mal von einem BIOS-Bug und schlechter USB-Leistung gehört, könnt ihr das bestätigen??
Naja hat aber auch zu wenig USB-Ports und nur einen PS/2 Anschluss


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Wieso benutzt du dann nicht einen aktiven Hub?


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Einen aktiven Hub? Was ist das, kann ma da PS/2 Geräte anschließen, ähnlich einer Erweiterungskarte??

Ich hab mir mal des Asus M4A79XTD EVO genauer angschaut, immer noch kein Test aber auf der Asus-Homepage isses scho gelistet.
Der 790X Chipsatz scheint dem 790FXer identisch zu sein, bis auf die Sache mit dem CF...das ich sowiso nicht brauche.
Außerdem hat es 2 PS/2 Anschlüsse und genügend USB Ports!! 
Das einzige Prob is der fehlende Floppy Anschluss, aber mein Floppy hat sich heute morgen iwie verabschiedet, es klackert jetz so komisch . Kann mir das wirklich nicht erklären, weil ich es scho lange nicht mehr genutzt hab... Genau da ist der Punkt, weil ich dann gelich darauf verzichten kann, wenns eh scho nicht gscheit geht. Der Cardreader kann ja auch ohne angeschlossenes Floppykabel genutzt werden, weil er über ein seperates Kabel am Mainboard-USB (heißt doch so oder??) angeschlossen wird. 

Ich wünschte es wäre schon erhältlich bzw scho getestet...aber des Board hats mir inzwischen iwie angetan . Naja es is von Asus also wirds scho laufen .
Wenn irgendwer nen Test findet, oder zufällig darüber stolpert  bitte umgehend hier posten!! Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser 

Was mich wirklich bissl stört is das die Platine wohl braun oder so is , dabei hätten die blauen Kühler mit schwarzer Platine richtig gut ausgesehen  ... man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Mein Tipp.
Schmeiß das Floppy Laufwerk weg, braucht keiner mehr. 

Jep, jeder interne Kartenleser muss an die Anschlüsse am Board angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Lordac (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Hallo,



xarruso schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal des Asus M4A79XTD EVO genauer angschaut...
> Ich wünschte es wäre schon erhältlich bzw scho getestet...aber des Board hats mir inzwischen iwie angetan.


schau dir doch mal das Pendant von Gigabyte an *klick*, das gibt es schon eine ganze Weile.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ist aber eben nur ein Gigabyte.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Was soll ich machen??
Soll ich warten bis das Asus-Board rauskommt (weiß da schon einer einen Termin ich hab scho 19. gelesen aber auch 2-3 Wochen...so lange will ich nicht mehr warten ) und dann sofort zugreifen und hoffen, dass es ein gutes Board ist oder soll ich auf das rund 50€ teurere MSI-Board setzen, dass sich bereits seit ein paar Monaten bewärt hat??
Wenn ich das MSI-Board nehme würd ich warsch. heute noch bestellen, ansonsten würde das Projekt auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben werden und auf warten hab ich wirklich keine Lust, ich wart quasi schon ein halbes Jahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Dann kauf dir das MSI Board.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Meinst du wirklich, oder sagst du des jetz nur weil ich dich langsam nerve  ...
Aber schonmal danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Nö, du nervst nicht. 

Wenn du jetzt kaufen willst und das Board noch nicht raus ist, kannst du schlecht jetzt kaufen.
Wenn du 2 Wochen warten kannst, dann mach das, wenn du es nicht abwarten kannst, musst du halt mehr investieren und dir das MSI holen.
Damit fährst du ja nicht schlechter. 
Nur eben teurer.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ok ok...des is ganz schön schwer 
Ich denke ich werf ne Münze...Spaß beiseite
Des MSI war für mich eig. von Anfang an klar...da hab ich vom M4A79XTD  EVO noch gar nichts gewusst...
Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheide zu warten wäre es wohl auch sinnvoll die Tests des M4A79XTD EVO zu lesen, dh. es dauert nach Release noch ca 2 Wochen... 
krübel, krübel
Ich denk ich nehm des ... MSI, ich werde ja großzügig von meinen Eltern gesponsort...
Aber ich werd des EVO sicher im Auge behalten!!!

Ich hab auch vor ein Tagebuch über den Zusammenbau zu verfassen, da schildere ich dann, ob sich der Kauf des MSI gelohnt hat oder ob doch das EVO die richtige Wahl gewesen wäre, damit anderen die Entscheidung erleichtert wird 

Würde mich freuen wenn du beim Tagebuch auch wierder dabei bist, danke für deine Anregungen, natürlich auch DANKE an alle anderen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Ich denk ich nehm des ... MSI, ich werde ja großzügig von meinen Eltern gesponsort...
> Aber ich werd des EVO sicher im Auge behalten!!!


 
Ich muss mich immer selbst sponsoren. 
Mache ich aber auch großzügig. 



xarruso schrieb:


> Ich hab auch vor ein Tagebuch über den Zusammenbau zu verfassen, da schildere ich dann, ob sich der Kauf des MSI gelohnt hat oder ob doch das EVO die richtige Wahl gewesen wäre, damit anderen die Entscheidung erleichtert wird


 
Kauf doch das EVO auch noch, wenn es raus ist und dann kannst du den perfekten Vergleich machen.  



xarruso schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen wenn du beim Tagebuch auch wierder dabei bist, danke für deien Anregungen, natürlich auch DANKE an alle anderen


 
Werde ich im Auge behalten.
Dann poste noch mal deine finale Zusammenstellung.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> I
> Kauf doch das EVO auch noch, wenn es raus ist und dann kannst du den perfekten Vergleich machen.



Gute Idee, dann muss ich wohl nochmal mit meinem Sponsor reden 

Meine finale Konfiguration:

*AMD Phenom II 955 BE*
*EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken" *
*MSI 790FX-GD70*
*Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X (Light Retail)*
*Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit*
*Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB*
*Benq DVD-Brenner IDE*
*Diskettenlaufwerk-Cardreader-Combo* (Lustiges Wort oder) *mit defektem Diskettenlaufwerk von Teac*
*Scythe Kaze Server 5.25" (Schwarz)*
*3x* *Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm*
*Bequiet Straight Power Netzteil 550W*
*Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black*
*3x* *3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm*
*Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube*

Hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen 
Ich hab mich doch wieder dazu entschieden die Lüfter noch mitzunehmen, weil ich eh 3 brauche, für die Xigmatek-Lüfter findet sich bestimmt eine Verwendung 

*Edit:* Hatte doch was vergessen...ist aber schon oben eingefügt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Die Corsair RAMs kannst du gleich mal wieder wegschmeißen.
Zu hohe Kühler, zu viel Spannung.
Das sind RAMs für Sockel 775 Systeme aber nicht für AM3.
Kauf dir die Dinger, die habe ich auch und sind super.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass man die Corsair auch mit weniger Spannung auf 1600 mit CL9 betreiben kann, ich schau mal ob ich den Artikel nochmal finde...
Hab sie bei amazon.de gefunden 20€ billiger!


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ok, hab nur den Test des kleineren DDR3-1333er Moduls gefunden, die Leistung dürfte aber im Vergleich zu 1600er Modell ähnlich sein KLICK und dann auch noch der unverhofft niedrige Preis bei amazon... wenns sein musss kann ich ja auf 1333 und 1,5V Spannung runtertakten, dürfte denk ich kein Prob sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Du kannst di A-Data auch auf 16000 hochtakten, dafür brauchen sie 1,66 Volt.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Mit welchen Latenzen kommst du denn auf die 1600??
Verwendest du den RAM bei dem Sys aus deiner Signatur, hätt gedacht des Asus M3A79-T Deluxe ist ein AM2+ Board


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Mit welchen Latenzen kommst du denn auf die 1600??
> Verwendest du den RAM bei dem Sys aus deiner Signatur, hätt gedacht des Asus M3A79-T Deluxe ist ein AM2+ Board


 
Mit CL8.
Nee, ich habe mehrere Boards.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ah verstehe, großzügiger Sponsor 
Welches Board, CPU verwendest du da, ich glaub ich bin grad zum A-Data umgeschwenkt...so komm ich heute nichmehr zum bestellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Ah verstehe, großzügiger Sponsor
> 
> Ich sponsore mich selbst.
> 
> Welches Board, CPU verwendest du da, ich glaub ich bin grad zum A-Data umgeschwenkt...so komm ich heute nichmehr zum bestellen


 
Das CIIIF, 955 BE und die A-Data, dazu habe ich noch einen Satz Apogee liegen und werde mir neue holen, wenn Sockel 1156 raus ist.
Dann kommen garantiert neue Dual Channel Kits raus.


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Sind die Riegel denn extra für den Phenom auf den Markt gekommen, oder passen sie nur grad gut wegen der geringen Spannung


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Die gibts extra für den AM3.
Ich musste das Bios updaten, damit sie überhaupt liefen.


----------



## Lordac (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Hallo,




> MSI 790FX-GD70


ich finde es nach wie vor zu teuer, egal ob du nun gut gesponsort wirst oder nicht. Wenn du kein Crossfire betreiben möchtest lohnt sich der Aufpreis einfach nicht, ich würde zum Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO oder Gigabyte GA-MA785GT-UD3H greifen.




> Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit


Ich würde ganz normalen DDR3 1333 nehmen, von z.B. A-Data oder Corsair.




> Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB


Nimm eine aktuelle von Seagate oder Samsung.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## xarruso (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Oh wenn ich ein BIOS-Update durchführen muss, damit sie laufen ist des für mich nicht grad gut, weil ich keinen DDR3-Speicher hab mit dem ich des machen kann...also doch lieber Corsair 
Den würd ich dann für 83€ bei amazon kaufen



			
				Lordac schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ganz normalen DDR3 1333 nehmen, von z.B. A-Data oder Corsair.


Deinen Corsair-Speicher gibts leider nur für 104€ bei alternate  sonst hätt ich ihn wohl genommen, den Corsair 1600er krieg ich für 83€...

Wieso eine neuere Festplatte?? Sind die schneller, leiser??
Hab nämlich gehört bei größer 640GB braucht man mehr Plattern, die Platte wird desshalb langsamer.


----------



## Knexi (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Wieso eine neuere Festplatte?? Sind die schneller, leiser??
> Hab nämlich gehört bei größer 640GB braucht man mehr Plattern, die Platte wird desshalb langsamer.



Jetzt gibts die neuen 500er Platter, außerdem hat eine 640er schon 2 320er Platter. Die Festplatte sollte eine hohe Datendichte aufweisen (500er Platter), da es dadurch einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



xarruso schrieb:


> Oh wenn ich ein BIOS-Update durchführen muss, damit sie laufen ist des für mich nicht grad gut, weil ich keinen DDR3-Speicher hab mit dem ich des machen kann...also doch lieber Corsair


 
Wieso keinen DDR3 Speicher haben? 
Du kaufst doch welchen. 
Mit richtig laufen meine ich, dass die Timing und Frequenzen stimmen, sie laufen auch so. 



xarruso schrieb:


> Deinen Corsair-Speicher gibts leider nur für 104€ bei alternate  sonst hätt ich ihn wohl genommen, den Corsair 1600er krieg ich für 83€...


 
Ja, meine A-Data sind auch um Längen besser als der hochgespannte Corsair Müll. 
Wenn du aber lieber deine CPU schrotten willst, dann greif zu Corsair.... 



xarruso schrieb:


> Wieso eine neuere Festplatte?? Sind die schneller, leiser??
> Hab nämlich gehört bei größer 640GB braucht man mehr Plattern, die Platte wird desshalb langsamer.


 
Die neuen Platten haben einen Platter pro 500GB.
Samsungs F2, bzw. F3 Serie haben die.


----------



## xarruso (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso keinen DDR3 Speicher haben?
> Du kaufst doch welchen.
> Mit richtig laufen meine ich, dass die Timing und Frequenzen stimmen, sie laufen auch so.


Achso hätt gedacht des Mainboard hatt sie nicht erkannt und so musstest du erst mit anderen Riegeln des BIOS updaten, damit der PC überhaubt hochgefahren ist 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, meine A-Data sind auch um Längen besser als der hochgespannte Corsair Müll.
> Wenn du aber lieber deine CPU schrotten willst, dann greif zu Corsair....


Ja wenn die A-Data wenigstens irgendwie erkannt werden nehm ich die, alles andere wäre Blödsinn 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die neuen Platten haben einen Platter pro 500GB.
> Samsungs F2, bzw. F3 Serie haben die.


 einen Platter 500GB 
Dann nehm ich wohl die neue 500GB Platte von Samsung, denke die müsste locker ausreichen 1000GB wären doch bissl viel 

*Edit:* Hab mich doch für die Seagate 500GB Platte entschieden, weil sie schneller sein soll und auch leiser als die Samsung, die Serie soll aber von einem Firmware-Bug betroffen gewesen sein, ist der Fehler inzwischen behoben??


----------



## STSLeon (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Das war die alte Serie, die neue hat keine Probleme mehr. Erkennst du immer an dem .12 hinten an der Nummer. Die alte Serie war .11. Allerdings funktionieren die .11 nach einem Firmware Update problemlos. 

A-Data rockt übrigens, einer der wenigen Hersteller der es wirklich schafft im Jedec-Standard zu produzieren. 

Glückwunsch, dass du dich für die Göttin aller AM3 Boards entschieden hast, das Brett ist nur der Hammer.


----------



## xarruso (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Das war die alte Serie, die neue hat keine Probleme mehr. Erkennst du immer an dem .12 hinten an der Nummer. Die alte Serie war .11. Allerdings funktionieren die .11 nach einem Firmware Update problemlos.


Dann wird wohl diese Platte gekauft!



STSLeon schrieb:


> A-Data rockt übrigens, einer der wenigen Hersteller der es wirklich schafft im Jedec-Standard zu produzieren.


Ja genau eig sollten alle DDR 3 Riegel mit 1,5V laufen 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dass du dich für die Göttin aller AM3 Boards entschieden hast, das Brett ist nur der Hammer.


Endlich eine richtig positve Reaktion zu diesem Board 
Ich denke, ich hab da aus hardwaretechnischer Sicht keinen Fehler gemacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dass du dich für die Göttin aller AM3 Boards entschieden hast, das Brett ist nur der Hammer.


 
Es gibt nur eine wahre Göttin unter den AM3 Boards, alles andere ist OEM.


----------



## xarruso (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

So ich hab jetz bestellt, der PC sieht dann folgendermaßen aus:

*AMD Phenom II 955 BE*
*EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken" *
*MSI 790FX-GD70*
*Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X (Light Retail)*
*A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (Game Series)*
*Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB*
*Benq DVD-Brenner IDE*
*Diskettenlaufwerk-Cardreader-Combo* (Lustiges Wort oder) *mit defektem Diskettenlaufwerk von Teac*
*Scythe Kaze Server 5.25" (Schwarz)*
*3x* *Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12M - 1200rpm*
*Bequiet Straight Power Netzteil 550W*
*Xigmatek Midgard Midi Tower - Black*
*4x* *3-Pin Verlängerung - 30cm*
*Arctic Cooling Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube*

Großes DANKE an alle die mir geholfen haben!!


----------



## Lordac (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Hallo,


xarruso schrieb:


> Endlich eine richtig positve Reaktion zu diesem Board


gegen das Board spricht ja auch nichts, es ging mir nur darum das du Geld für etwas ausgibst was du u.U. gar nicht oder nur zu einerm geringen Teil nutzt.
Die Preisdiffernez bei HoH zwischen dem MSI 790FX-GD70 und dem Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3P beträgt 72,- Euro, mir wäre dieser Aufpreis für das etwas bessere OC-Potenzial einfach zu groß. 

Ich wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC, du wirst mit ihm sicher viel Freude haben!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gegen das Board spricht ja auch nichts, es ging mir nur darum das du Geld für etwas ausgibst was du u.U. gar nicht oder nur zu einerm geringen Teil nutzt.
> Die Preisdiffernez bei HoH zwischen dem MSI 790FX-GD70 und dem Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3P beträgt 72,- Euro, mir wäre dieser Aufpreis für das etwas bessere OC-Potenzial einfach zu groß.


 
Mecker doch nicht immer, einige wollen halt für ein Board den einen oder anderen Euro mehr ausgeben, auch wenn sie es nicht bräuchten. 



Lordac schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem neuen PC, du wirst mit ihm sicher viel Freude haben!


 
Kann mich da nur anschließen. 
Melde dich doch noch mal, wenn du alles hast und es läuft.


----------



## xarruso (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschließen.
> Melde dich doch noch mal, wenn du alles hast und es läuft.


Oh hab hier noch garnicht gepostet, dass ich mein Tagebuch scho angefangen hab 
[Tagebuch] Erster Eigenbau-PC: Phenom II 955|MSI 790FX GD70|Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X|Xigmatek Midgard

Hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*

Ich werde da mal reinlästern.... ähh. natürlich reinposten..


----------



## Lordac (17. August 2009)

*AW: AMD-PC + Lüftersteuerung im Xigmatek Midgard*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Mecker doch nicht immer, einige wollen halt für ein Board den einen oder anderen Euro mehr ausgeben, auch wenn sie es nicht bräuchten.


Hehe, ist ja auch in Ordnung, ich wollte lediglich meinen Standpunkt verdeutlichen !

Gruß

Lordac


----------

